# peri rectal abscess



## prabha

Can we code 49021 for peri rectal abscess drainage?


----------



## drsnpatil

*CPT code should be 46040 with ICD code 566.*


----------



## lmbroomall

I agree with 46040


----------



## dpeoples

prabha said:


> Can we code 49021 for peri rectal abscess drainage?




for an Open procedure use 46040
if percutaneous I would use 10160 or unlisted 46999 depending on the depth of the abscess. ICD9 566.

HTH


----------



## Maheshm

49061


----------

